# 47 blacks today , Jasper County



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

Got out today, me and my buddy found 47 blacks. It was very exciting! On a hillside facing east again. Boogers were very tough to find. A leaf blower wouldve help.


----------



## lovinshroomin (Apr 18, 2013)

Thats awesome! Congrats on the find!


----------



## bsimms (Apr 28, 2013)

River Rat we should get together sometime. I've been out once this year with nothing so far. Where were you close to?


----------



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

im in the wheatfield / demotte area.you?


----------



## bsimms (Apr 28, 2013)

Im in Wheatfield. Went out for a couple hours today, skunked again. you stay near the river mainly?


----------



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

I try to, but a me and a friend of mine are exploring alot this year and just getting lucky.


----------



## bsimms (Apr 28, 2013)

I live behind KV, went from there to 49 heading east on 900. Good looking spots, but no go. Not many elms around here huh?


----------

